# Baby's red, swollen, hot legs - Advice?



## WishUponAStar

Hi!

My partner and I have just got back from A&E where our 4 month old son was seen by an emergency GP.... We didn't get any diagnosis there for what happened to our baby tonight and wondered if anyone else has experienced this?

At about 8.30pm our son woke up crying like he's never cried before, obviously in pain. After trying to settle him for a few minutes we took off his clothing to check his nappy and skin. When we unbuttoned the legs of his sleepsuit they were quite obviously bright red from mid-thigh down, very swollen to the point where there was no definition between his legs and ankles, and his feet were blue/purple in places. His cry escalated even more if we touched his legs where they were red/swollen. We went straight to the hospital but on the way there he fell fast asleep again like nothing was wrong and when we got to the car park his legs were back to normal again. The triage nurse saw him soon after we got to A&E and his temperature and pulse was normal and took us through to see the emergency GP. We were with him less than 5 minutes, he looked at his (now normal looking) legs and listened to his chest..... Only to then tell us that "it must be one of those things".

We're still a little worried though.... He hasn't really been himself much today and over the past couple of nights he has woken with the same crying fits but we hadn't looked at his legs before. He'd gone back to sleep after we'd got him up and cuddled him for a while, just like tonight when we got in the car. 

Has anyone else had experience of this happening, or have any ideas what could have caused it....?

We're a very worried mummy and daddy at the moment :cry:


----------



## hajis-sweetie

sorry, no advice but lots of hugs.xx


----------



## loopy_lou

No idea sorry but if it happens again take a photo so if by the time you get to see a doctor you can show them.


----------



## WishUponAStar

I've been thinking.... and could my baby's legs have gone red, hot and swollen because his sleeping bag is too small/short? He's quite a long baby and his 0-6 month sized sleeping bag is only a couple of inches longer than him now. Maybe his feet got stuck in a position that made his feet and legs swell? This is driving me crazy..... :(


----------



## sweetlullaby

:hugs: Could it possibly be he's allergic to the popper's in his sleepsuits seeing as it's down his legs? 

Not sure on the sleeping bags but my LO has got his wrapped quite tight around his legs sometimes wiggling about especially when he was younger.

Agree on taking photo's straight away if it happens again hun!


----------



## loopy_lou

Harriet is very long and was a little small in her sleeping bag one night but no rash just a grumpy baby so we did not use that again...


----------



## Emmas Nini

Hi,

I found this site and your post from a Google search. I was babysitting my granddaughter who is 6 months old, and suddenly, while I was feeding her, she began to scream. It was a hard and scary pain cry. Rocking and walking did nothing, so I removed her sleep suit to check her diaper, and that's when I saw her incredibly red and swollen legs :(

Hers were very red, from mid-thigh down just like your son's, and her ankles and feet were puffy and swollen. I decided to check the internet quickly before I phoned her pediatrician and that's when I found your post. I did also call her doctor, who told me she had no idea what it could be, but that if it didn't go away on it's own, to bring her to the emergency room. Luckily, after about 15 or 20 minutes, her legs also went back to normal. I don't understand what it could possibly be. I've had 3 kids of my own and have never seen anything like this before. It's comforting to know there is someone else that this has happened to.

If I by some chance I do find out what caused it, I will definitely let you know, and I hope you'll do the same for me. Here's hoping it doesn't happen again, right? :) Good luck.


----------



## JayeD

It could be that the sleep suit twisted around his legs in a certain way that started to cut off the circulation. Is his sleep suit too tight or close to being too tight around any part of his body, especially his legs? You might want to go up a size.


----------



## Adzcat01234

I have had the same problem recently but with my twin boy and girl. Last Friday when trying to feed my 19 week old boy he began screaming Luke never before. After checking numerous things we noticed his kegs were red from the thigh down. His feet were swollen and had purple patches on his legs where the veins were really prominent. This lasted for 5 minutes and then everything went back to normal and he was fine. We couldn't work out what it was and went through everything. It happened again 2 days later. We originally thought it may have been positional but both occasions were very different. On the first occasion he had just cone out of his car seat which fits on the buggy but had only been in it for 20 mins. On the 2nd occasion he'd been out of the seat for 1 hour. We looked at tightness of shoes which didn't apply as he wasn't wearing shoes on the 2nd occasion. Nothing had been changed at home-no new products etc. Nappy or clothes weren't too tight etc. We were baffled and took him to the gp
Out of hours clinic on Sunday after the 2nd episode to be told they didn't know what it was. I made an appointment at my g.p's to get a referral. Then on Monday evening just before her bedtime feed his twin sister had an episode the same-again lasting only about 5 mins then everything back to normal. Has not happened since-now thursday. They are both on different milk which has been the sane for about 3.5 months now. We are totally baffled. They don't think it's vascular as why would non identical twins both have this reaction at roughly the same time? Dr didn't think it is allergic as comes and goes so quickly. Currently waiting for urgent referral appointment but hoping it won't happen again. The only common denominator is that they had their 3rd set of immunisations 8 days before my son's first reaction. For those who have experienced similar had their lo had immunisations?


----------



## PepsiChic

my first thought was diaper/clothes are too too tight, BUT most of the time if you cut off circulation to something it stops the blood flow and skin looses color and goes blue/greyish not red.

so my second thought was an allergic reaction, either to material in whatever he was wearing, or maybe the laundry detergent used to wash his clothes.

thirdly it could just be over heating and once you took the clothes off and he had time to cool down he was fine. 

and finally it could be position, if he moved his legs around in the sleeping bag, had them lying on top of one another or twisted slightly it could of caused the swelling (which in turn can be red)

make sure you keep a close eye on him, take photos next time it happens (lay him on a white towel when you do so the dr can see just how red and swollen they are!)

hope hes ok
x


----------



## Emmletine

Hi. My 3 month old baby has experienced almost identical symptoms. She is normally completely placid and happy but today screamed for over an hour like she never has before. Nothing would soothe her so I took off her clothes looking for a rash. Her legs were scarlet and hot and one of them was swollen. Instantly her clothes were off, however, she calmed down and was back to her usual smiley/chatty self within minutes. I took her to the doctor who found nothing wrong with her pulse.

I wondered if anything further had happened to others who posted similar situations. Thanks


----------



## Murphy98

I haven't had this happen but didn't want to read and run. How awful hun - no wonder your worried! You probably already have but run through a list of anything that might have changed - new detergent, new food, new bottles - maybe he had a reaction to something? Is he too hot in his room or over dressed for bed?

Hope it doesn't happen again but that was a good suggestion above to take a picture if it does.

:hugs:


----------



## crazydiamond

I realise it is sometimes a bad idea to google these things but the symptoms do possibly sound like lymphedema https://www.lymphedemapeople.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=12


----------



## tribalbetty

WishUponAStar said:


> Hi!
> 
> My partner and I have just got back from A&E where our 4 month old son was seen by an emergency GP.... We didn't get any diagnosis there for what happened to our baby tonight and wondered if anyone else has experienced this?
> 
> At about 8.30pm our son woke up crying like he's never cried before, obviously in pain. After trying to settle him for a few minutes we took off his clothing to check his nappy and skin. When we unbuttoned the legs of his sleepsuit they were quite obviously bright red from mid-thigh down, very swollen to the point where there was no definition between his legs and ankles, and his feet were blue/purple in places. His cry escalated even more if we touched his legs where they were red/swollen. We went straight to the hospital but on the way there he fell fast asleep again like nothing was wrong and when we got to the car park his legs were back to normal again. The triage nurse saw him soon after we got to A&E and his temperature and pulse was normal and took us through to see the emergency GP. We were with him less than 5 minutes, he looked at his (now normal looking) legs and listened to his chest..... Only to then tell us that "it must be one of those things".
> 
> We're still a little worried though.... He hasn't really been himself much today and over the past couple of nights he has woken with the same crying fits but we hadn't looked at his legs before. He'd gone back to sleep after we'd got him up and cuddled him for a while, just like tonight when we got in the car.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience of this happening, or have any ideas what could have caused it....?
> 
> We're a very worried mummy and daddy at the moment :cry:

i have just returned from a&e with my 12 week old son with EXACTLY the same symptoms. he had his immunisation at 11.40am and at 5pm started screaming, his legs were swollen his feet were blue. when we got seen by the doc his legs appeared normal. then they did it again and when it went away there were dark spots like little bruises under the skin. they did extensive blood tests for every thing from whether his blood clotted ok to viruses and the only thing that showed up was his white blood cell count is high. it seems ha has had a rare reaction to imms, his immune system has been a little over zealous when fighting the vaccines to gain immunity. the docs said he should be fine, just got to keep an aye on the spots to make sure no new ones appear and make sure he is feeding ok etc.
one thing though, if your baby had just had jabS you MUST GET THEM TO GIVE ANY MORE IMMUNISATIONS IN HOSPITAL....that way they can keep the baby under observation. chances are it wont happen again but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## tribalbetty

* sorry i put a&e...we actually had to stay in overnight so it should read childrens ward!


----------



## tribalbetty

back in hospital for 2nd set of imms.....same thing happened again but without the screaming. nurse took a photo to send off to specialists. they did every check conceivable....4 limb blood pressure ruled out circulation problems, ecg ruled out heart problems, bloods ruled out infection. apart from the strange reaction my son is a picture of good health! 

the flash went off so you cant really see just how blue his legs were....the nurse got a really good one. 

found this on a website, it shed a little light... 


Discolored leg syndrome after vaccination--descriptive epidemiology.

Discoloration of the leg following vaccination is a relatively unknown entity. We carried out a study of discolored leg syndrome (DLS) during a 10-year consecutive period with the objective of characterizing DLS in infants following vaccination received in the Dutch National Vaccination Program as well as its occurrence and association with different vaccines. Discolored leg syndrome was defined as an even or patchy red, blue or purple discoloration of the leg(s) and/or leg petechiae with or without swelling. All reports of adverse events following immunization that were made to the passive surveillance system between 1994 and 2003 were included-a total of 1162 identified cases. Red, blue, purple discoloration and isolated petechiae were reported in 39, 19, 27 and 14% of these cases, respectively. Of these 1162 cases, 1105 were considered to be related to the vaccination, based on a predefined risk window with symptom onset after vaccination (48 h for discolorations and 2 weeks for petechiae). Of the 1105 cases, about 50% occurred after DTP-IPV+Hib1 vaccinations, and 30% occurred after DTP-IPV+Hib2 vaccinations. Discolored leg syndrome was frequently accompanied by fierce crying (78%). The median time interval between vaccination and the occurrence of DLS was 3.8 +/- 46.7 h, and the median duration was short (2 +/- 61.7 h). Advancing the vaccination schedule from 3 to 2 months of age caused a small increase in DLS. Discolored leg syndrome manifested mainly after the first and/or second vaccination. In addition to dose, the occurrence of DLS may be slightly age-dependent and self-limiting. The pathophysiology is unknown but may be the result of a vasomotor reaction. Future studies should elucidate the recurrence rate, identify risk factors and assess late outcomes.

and this...from patientsville...

DTAP HEPB IPV (PEDIARIX)(produced by GLAXOSMITHKLINE) problem was reported from OK, USA. Female patient, child 00.2 years of age, was vaccinated with DTAP HEPB IPV (PEDIARIX) on Apr 2006, 24. 10 minutes after Pediarix, Pedvax HIB, PVC were given infant turned purplish blue on legs and arms with red splotches all over them. His face was normal colored but did have splotches on cheeks and forehead. Infant was taken to ER for observation..Patient was taken to emergency room. Patient recovered.....

even though there is no obvious ALLERGIC symptoms it is most definately down to the imms.


----------



## tribalbetty




----------



## WishUponAStar

Thank you for all the info tribalbetty! Your baby's legs in the photo look just like my son's did back in November, although his had less definition between his leg/ankle/foot. As scary as it was at the time, I'm glad the research you provided doesn't seem to show any adverse effects. My son had his imms on 8/28, 9/24 and 10/22. The reaction in his legs occurred on November 23rd. Do you think this could still be attributed to what happened to my son too?


----------



## tribalbetty

i am almost positive it is down to the immunisations....too much of a coincidence in my babys case as it was on the same day within hours of the jab. however after the first jab, if he gets really upset his legs go blotchy again. this never happened before he had the pediarix jab and both myself and the doctors here are pretty much convinced that it is the fault of the jab. they couldnt have run more tests if they tried!!! 
i think even though it was 24 hours before your baby reacted i would print off this info and get some pics so if you need to take baba to a doctor again you can show them. i go back for the 3rd dose on july 21st anf fully expect the same to happen again. it is not so much an "allergic" reaction, rather just a rare and strange reaction. i will be taking all the info i have when i go back, i already gave permission for them to use the photos of daniels legs in order to educate other doctors so that parents arent so worried. if we dont share how will anyone know eh?
upside is that although it is strange and a little scary, and when it goes away in a split second the doctors look at you as though you are nuts, it doesnt seem to be at all serious as my baby is otherwise very healthy!!! hope the info eased your mind somewhat.... :)


----------



## tribalbetty

forgot to say, the first time it happened my babas legs were very swollen and painful, luckily it wasnt as bad 2nd time round.

the docs are sending all the info to glaxo smith kline, who make the vaccine, in the hope that they will list this reaction as a possible side effect so parents can be made aware of it.


----------



## jollymum

I came across this whilst doing a search on google (naughty I know!) - exactly the same thing has happened to my little boy. 

He had his 12 week vaccinations and a few hours later he started crying hysterically (something he's never done before) and nothing we could do would calm him down. We noticed that one of his legs was very very red and swollen so we quickly lay him down and stripped him off. After 5-10 mins he calmed down and the redness went (although there were a few spots in the area that had been red). We thought it was a direct effect of the jab but the same thing happened a week later only this time it was both of his legs. You could literally draw a line mid way down his thighs where the redness started. It happened again this afternoon just on one leg but the other one went red/purple blotchy. I'm taking him to the docs tommorrow.

I just wanted to share as this is really scaring me, and im worrying as he's due his next set of jabs in a few weeks x


----------



## lezzleyr

Hi 
I hope you can help?

I have found your post when searching on google, my 18 week old daughter has exactly the same symptoms as you describe. This has happened on quite a few occasions now, the first being a few days after her 8 week vaccinations, then after after the 12 week and again after the 16 week ones with a few other episodes as well. The first time this happened we went to a&e with the same, it going away leaving a slight rash which the hospital wanted to check out so we had to stay in for observation for a few hours, but she was fine and happy by then!!

We have just seen a paediatrician who is going to look into this further but she initially thought it was urticaria or hives, which, on looking at pics of hives doesnt look like it at all, the symptons you describe are identical, red swollen legs and feet, with blue/purple patches and the veins look like they are at the surface. It is awful to see and she is so upset when it happens. Did you ever find out what it was? did you have any more episodes? i really hope you are still on this site as well and will read this post.

Thank you
Lesley x


----------



## LittleBoSheep

I am so very glad that you all have come together and found a connection to these scary symptoms - I hope all of your LOs feels better soon


----------



## bon03

Hi i have had three experiences of the swelling leg sydrome but lastnight my daughters leg was so swollen it left tiny bruices under the skin.shes 4months old :(.the hospital of course didnt know what it was.i have read your stories on here dating back to 2010 and wondered if any of you had any joy of tests for what it was . Me and my partner are finding the whole ordeal emotionally draining cannot bear to have her in pain :(

Look forward to you responses


----------



## bon03

Hi is this site still running need some urgent advice :(


----------



## beth_terri

bon03 said:


> Hi is this site still running need some urgent advice :(

Your poor lo. Hope someone can offer you some help on here! Keep bumping the thread or write a new one if no one answers x


----------



## mandimoo

This is scary, that so many have experienced this, but no doctors know what it is. Hope someone can answer soon.


----------



## Here_we_go

This is awful! So many have experienced it but yet no real answers. I sure hope someone can help :flower:


----------



## lezzleyr

Hi Bon03! Just reading your post of 28 may! My little one is now 8 months old! We did not get an answer to the problem after having checks and blood tests we were told that she would probably grow out of it and its more likely something to do with blood vessels settling down as she gets older! I haven't had an episode since march now touch wood! I personally thought it happened when she was extremely upset and agitated and a couple of times it did leave small bruises on her legs just above her ankles. As soon as u think its coming on try to give your little one some calpol and try just walking around with her and remove all the clothing from her legs and feet trying not to touch them or as little as possible as it seemed like this hurt more when we touched them! I'm booked in to see consultant just before yearly jabs just in case it is associated with them but she thinks its just coincidence. Good luck and hugs to your little one xx


----------



## Miffosara

Here's another worried mom! 

Just two weeks ago, my 5 months old baby had the same symptoms and none of te doctors or nurses we saw or spoke to has any clue to what it was. She was sitting in her babysitter while her dad was changing diapers on her twin sister, when she suddenly started screaming. At first I thought I had scared her because I had just walked out of the shower and into the room where they were. We couldn't comfort her in any way. She wouldn't eat. I thought I'd change her diaper and that's when I noticed her legs. They were hot, red and so swollen her toes went blue. I immediately called for an ambulance. My baby was screaming like crazy for an hour or so and I wish for her to never be in such pain again. :cry: The swelling left small bruises on her skin, just like a few of you described. They don't really think it's an allergic reaction, although they treated it like anafylaxia.

Has any of you gotten a diagnosis yet? I'm so worried it will reoccur and as I was browsing for information I found this thread. I live in Sweden but have found no forum threads or any information at all about this in swedish. Please, if any of you have some morse information absolut this, would you please share it?


----------



## sevenofnine

This happened to my niece a day after her jabs. The doctors say they don't know what it was, but it was terrible.


----------



## egeoffrey

Last night, my 3-month-old baby had the exact same symptoms. Sudden, extreme crying, with red, swollen legs, for no apparent reason. At first we thought he had just been startled by my dad's deep voice, but the crying just got more and more intense, and then we noticed the bright red legs. This is a baby who hardly ever cries, so it was clear that he was in pain. After about 10 minutes, I was about to call emergency services, when the redness gradually started to fade. He's fine now, with just a couple of tiny bruise-like dots on his leg. I'm sure it isn't vaccine related, because he has never had an immunization in his life. I would sure like to know if anyone finds out what causes this.


----------



## bccolbur

Our 5 month old has had 2 episodes where he screams and nothing soothes him. One was approximately a month ago, the latest just now. Both times happened soon after I changed his clothes and was feeding him, and had him on his play mat briefly. I think I see tiny bumps, like he was bitten by mosquitoes or something on his toes, ankle etc., but we don't have flees and the mosquitoes were not out a month ago, and not yet now.
I don't have allergies, but rarely, my hands swell up, red, and itchy for unknown reasons. My wife gets hives (from citrus she thinks). 
Since cold water helps my hands, I soak a washcloth in cool water and rub his legs down. It seems to sooth him immediately. It last about 10-15 min or until I get him wiped down with a cool cloth. We unfortunately still have carpet until I can install wood, maybe its from the dust? Contact allergy? Doesn't seem to correlate with any vaccines. 
The fact that wiping his legs with the wet cloth help, makes me think my baby was having a contact allergy reaction to something.


----------



## aurumice

My DS - 4 months had the exactly problem.

He cried and I was unable to soothe him. As soon as I got to the GP, the redness went away.

I wished I know what went wrong. *sigh


----------



## kamaratka

Hi dont know if you still use this site, but im doing some research now as the same thing happened to my 5month old son, it had happened to him 3times approx once a month since started his vaccines. Although it happened a month after vaccines now after reading things on internet im sure it was caused by vaccination. He was seen by gp everytime and got no answer what could have caused it, once addmitted to hospital. He is fine now just wondered what happened to babies that had the same thing ? Some comments here are from few years ago so im hoping some mums still on this site now and can tell me if babies are ok, did they just grow out of it? Thank you very much


----------



## sevenofnine

kamaratka said:


> Hi dont know if you still use this site, but im doing some research now as the same thing happened to my 5month old son, it had happened to him 3times approx once a month since started his vaccines. Although it happened a month after vaccines now after reading things on internet im sure it was caused by vaccination. He was seen by gp everytime and got no answer what could have caused it, once addmitted to hospital. He is fine now just wondered what happened to babies that had the same thing ? Some comments here are from few years ago so im hoping some mums still on this site now and can tell me if babies are ok, did they just grow out of it? Thank you very much

My niece was just fine after all was said and done. She's 9 years old and healthy!


----------



## Mumma_to_one

Hi to all the lovely mummas out there. 

I notice this thread is dated. I'm having the same problems as described here with my 17 week old baby girl. My Dr is saying she has Mitchell's disease. I am hoping and praying this is not that case. I am just wondering if anyone is still active? If so how long did this last? Did it only happen the once to your child?

Scared mumma. X


----------



## BettyT

Hi Mums, and thanks for all the posts on this thread, as despite being a while ago, they have calmed my worries slightly where doctors have failed! Our 19 week old boy has had this exact same thing for the past 2 weeks, starting 8 hours after his 3rd set of jabs and having flare ups every couple of days. We're currently waiting for blood test results and just hoping it goes away. If any of you read this I would be interested to know how your little ones are now, and if any one know what it is and how long it lasts. Thanks again for the info on here, it's keeping me sane at the mo! X


----------



## Kristalebear1

I would like to post because I suffer from something that may be it, it is called hives. And yes it can be triggered by vaccines, not because of the vaccine but the needle!!! Hives is caused by an over production of histamines, histamines is your body's defense when something happens to it like a mosquito bite for intense histamines are what made the large red bump (not the bite). Some people have what's called chronic hives (I do) ill spare you the big medical term. But if I shake hands with someone my body thinks I've been "attacked" and over releases histamines. This causes hives, itchy red/pink tiny bumps and boy are they itchy. Now luckily I'm sure your LO dont have it as bad as bad as me, but they most likely suffer from hives. They are harmless, not contagious, just a symptom of over histamine production. The good news is Benadryl for those who have older babies is a H1 histamine blocker otherwise known as an anti histamine, for an h2 histamine blocker you will need to see your doctor as the only one available OTC is an adult heartburn (Zantac) medication. Sometimes benodryl helps, sometimes it doesn't when it doesn't its because the histamine being produced is h2. 

The reaction from the vaccine most likely triggered over histamine production because the body thought it was being attacked (like a big bite for instance) and it sent out its defenses, histamines. It can take anywhere from a day to a month for it to case hives it really just depends on how much the body released and how fast. Hives can also be triggered by food allergies, bug bites, shots, allergies, certain fabrics.. And in chronic cases even a handshake. This is all due to histamines. 

The good news is it is nothing to fear, it will go away on its own, calamine lotion will help with itchiness. cool baths help and not over heating the body, heat makes it itchier and worse.

Its most likely not caused by vaccines, it could simply be an irritating fabric, carpet, dust, allergies (idk where all are from but its certainly allergy season here) on the off chance the vaccine did it, it was most likely irritation from the needle plus the vaccination causing further irritation after injected that it caused a minor outbreak of hives. This isn't anything to fear and your child is better off vaccinated (not trying to insult those who dont believe) hives are not deadly, not harmful.. Just really itchy. 

I hope I helped &#128522; and sorry for the super long reply. If something doesn't make sense feel free to ask me. I'm typing on my phone so I may have spelling errors haha.


----------



## BettyT

Hi Kristalebear1,
Thanks for your response. I was wondering if it was hives as it definitely seems like a reaction or allergy to something, however the blotches aren't raised and they appear and disappear within 15-20mins, and not return again for a couple of days. Does this still sound familiar? It doesn't look like any of the photos of hives I've seen but I suppose that could be because he's still so young.... Anyway thanks for replying as we are worried and really at a loss?! Will show the doc a better photo next time and see what he thinks X


----------



## Kristalebear1

Hves do not have to be raised, mine never are. They are just pink sploches, and hives can appear or disappear at anytime. Because histamines can be over produced but your sons body may get rid of the extra quickly it could cause minor hive reactions that disappear within 10-60mins. Histamines can be over produced for various reasons but allergy, skin irritation, and bug bites are the most common reasons. Many pictures of hives are very chronic versions when most breakouts are very minor and undocumented. Do you have animals? Perhaps a prick test when he's old enough to see if he has a minor allergic reaction to anything in your house (perfumes, air fresheners, carpet cleaners, laundry soap, pets, etc.) til then Perhaps your doc can possibly prescribe a safe antihistamine for him, and grab some calamine lotion if you think its itchy or bothering him when it appears.


----------



## BettyT

Hmmm... we have 2 cats so am hoping it isn't them! It has happened while we've been away from home and they don't go near him or his room but I suppose it could be possible. It hasn't happened for a couple of days now and am sure that's because we've been keeping him as cool as possible. Thank you so much for your information and I will look into getting some more tests done if the blood tests don't tell us anything. Thanks again X


----------



## karri3557

Hi, this may be an old post but the same thing has been happening to my little guy since he was 11 weeks old. He is now 17 weeks and it has happened 5 times. It happened the first time a week after his shots he has not gotten the next rounds of shots yet so im not sure whats making his legs get to red and purple. The only difference from everyone else is that it only happened fron the knees down. That is whats confusing the doctors. We have had a ton of tests done and all say he is perfectly normal and healthy. And each time this happenes the environment and situations are different. The last time is happened the doctor said it might be us puting on his diaper too tight but one of the times it happened he was fully naked getting a bath so i dont think that is it... and each time he is screaming uncontrollably! Also it has happened to either one leg or the other never both at the same time as well as not really swollen just red and/or purple/blue. So if anyone has any idea please help me cause i hate seeing him in that pain and the doctors have no idea whats going on.


----------



## Monari

Hello everyone, this just happened to my son. Completely out of the blue, his left leg became red and heated and he was screaming. After about 15 minutes it completely subsided and now it's as though it never happened. I've read through this entire thread and I can't believe it's been years since it started and no one is any closer to an answer. My son had his vaccinations 12 days ago with no apparent ill-effect, although we noticed a small bump on his left thigh near the injection point. 

He's sleeping now, but it was a frightening experience. Has anyone had any luck in finding any answers?


----------



## Louise5734

This is very interesting. I have a little boy 17 weeks old now and 13 days after his jabs the very same thing happened . It's happened now a few times me have have been admitted twice in hospital and still no answers


----------



## Louise5734

Louise5734 said:


> This is very interesting. I have a little boy 17 weeks old now and 13 days after his jabs the very same thing happened . It's happened now a few times me have have been admitted twice in hospital and still no answers

How do I upload pictures to show you


----------



## Amazonpunk

If that is the case and you are sure that its the immunizations that caused all of your childrens issues then this just has me worried again.....my son is 3months (14weeks) old and so far, this forum and discussion was the absolute closest that i have gotten to some sort of hope that someone would be able to help me to figure out what is going on with my Sweet Alistair....but, he has not has his immunizations yet and, i am now afraid to go to get them in 3 weeks when his appointment is set to have them done because this fairly similair type of thing has happend with him already 4 times now and if these shots are causing this to happen to babies without anyone knowing what is really occurring in and to their wee bodies and brains thats enough to make them scream in pain as they do when this symptom or side effect, or whatever it is, occurs ...what happens if because my son has already had problems and then he gets the shots and he has the DSL or DLS on top of whatever is already happening with him and it is unable to be fixed or stopped because the medical professionals dont even have the beginning of an idea as to what it is, why it is, and how to detect, prevent, monitor and screen for it...... uuuuugh ....i dont know how to go about this all now.....


----------



## noon_child

When I first read the thread title I thought they might have a condition I had a few years ago called erythema nodosum BUT this takes weeks to clear. The fact that the swelling goes down in 10minutes or so suggests, as a pp said, histamine response. The red, hot, swelling is from the body sending excess blood to try to fight the perceived infection/foreign body. My doctor has told me that children with Asthma/Eczema are most sensitive to histamine and the body reacts more strongly to smaller amounts - would that apply to any of these babies?


----------



## keeleylou86

Hi, over the past couple of months this has happened to my daughter who is now 20 weeks, first time was exactly the same as others have described ,ramdom, out of the blue screaming, with bright red, swollen legs and feet from the knee downwards, a trip to a&e was useless and no answer as it subsided within 15 mins , this was 2 weeks post first vaccines, it happened again a week later and then not again untill 2 weeks after the 3rd vaccines, its so scary and leaving her with broken capillaries on the skin, but no answers from docs! Did anyone ever find an answer, ive added a pic, thanks xx


----------



## keeleylou86

Hi, over the past couple of months this has happened to my daughter who is now 20 weeks, first time was exactly the same as others have described ,ramdom, out of the blue screaming, with bright red, swollen legs and feet
View attachment 1046659
from the knee downwards, a trip to a&e was useless and no answer as it subsided within 15 mins , this was 2 weeks post first vaccines, it happened again a week later and then not again untill 2 weeks after the 3rd vaccines, its so scary and leaving her with broken capillaries on the skin, but no answers from docs! Did anyone ever find an answer, ive added a pic, thanks xx


----------



## lizyjm13

keeleylou86 said:


> Hi, over the past couple of months this has happened to my daughter who is now 20 weeks, first time was exactly the same as others have described ,ramdom, out of the blue screaming, with bright red, swollen legs and feet
> View attachment 1046659
> from the knee downwards, a trip to a&e was useless and no answer as it subsided within 15 mins , this was 2 weeks post first vaccines, it happened again a week later and then not again untill 2 weeks after the 3rd vaccines, its so scary and leaving her with broken capillaries on the skin, but no answers from docs! Did anyone ever find an answer, ive added a pic, thanks xx

Hello did you ever get to the bottom of what caused this. It has happened to my 12 week old daughter four times now and she has exactly the same symptoms as your baby.
Thank you


----------

